# Conectar Switch



## Marcos cba (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola que tal? Los molesto para ver quien me puede ayudar con una duda existencial q se me presento cuando estaba por conectar el switch.

El switch que les muesto en la foto tiene tres pines, el 3 y 2 son los q se cortocircuitan cuando la llave se cierra. El 1, que es el que queda, me imagino que es para la luz del switch pero nose como conectarlo...

Los datos del switch son 15 A, 250VCA

Muhas gracias!


Aca van las fotos...


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Marcos: Podrias escribir las leyendas que estan en el costado del suiche (ultima imagen) porque no se ven. Salu2.


----------



## Marcos cba (Nov 12, 2009)

si el switch diche (de abajo hacia arriba):

primera fila(la de la izquierda): 20A 125V AC
segunda fila: 15A 250V AC
Tercera fila: 1 2 3   (son los pines)


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Bueno, mira yo tengo un suiche parecido y el piloto esta conectado internamente y se activa/desactiva con solo accionar el pulsador. Lo que te recomiendo es que LO ABRAS. Es facil, solo insertas un destornillador delgadito por un costado del plastico desenganchando el pin rojo que se ve por el costado y lo halas un poco. Hay un resorte adentro, asi que no lo dejes salir volando. Asi no solo veras como es internamente sino deduces como lo debes conectar... Salu2.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Nov 12, 2009)

¿No es un conmutador común y corriente ese?Si lo es, sólo necesitás un tester, para medir continuidad entre pines. El terminal del medio debe ser el común.Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 12, 2009)

NO por favor!!!.. no lo abras... es complicado volverlo a armar después.. tiene un resorte con una bolita metálica que siempre se termina saliendo cuando lo querés volver a armar...

Normalmente el del centro es el común (2)
El numero 3 es el que corta la llave..
Y el 1 es para iluminar el foquito de adentro..

si no lleva a andar así.. proba conectarlos al revés.. no para nada.. porque creo que podés jugar un poco y hacer que quede prendido cuando está apagado, o que se prenda el foquito cuando está cerrada la llave


----------



## guille2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola
  Esa es una llave de conmutación, acá esta el esquema de como conectarla.
    Si queres usarla como interruptor común, Tenes que usar el pin del medio y uno de los costados. El otro no lo conectes. 
  Suerte.


----------



## Marcos cba (Nov 12, 2009)

hola! bueno gracias a todos por responder!

Lo medi y la cosa es asi... El pin 2 es el comun. Cuando la llave esta accionada el pin 3 y el pin 2 se ponen en corto. Es decir a la linea de fase la interrumpo con el switch conectando la entrada en el pin 3 y la sailda en el 2. Mi duda es como hacer para que encienda el led (conectado al pin 1), es decir, a donde conecto si con los 220, o con una fuente de continua a parte...

Buscando en este foro encontre la misma pregunta! pero tampoco le dieron la rta que busco... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/conectar-switch-balancin-3-patas-foco-23155/


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 13, 2009)

Dejen el miedooooo... y abre el suiche. A mi me toco aprender por fuerza mayor... para hacerle mantenimiento al contacto que se habia llenado de polvo y dejo de funcionar. Otra cosa, en mi suiche no es un LED, es un NEON!!. Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 14, 2009)

Buenas,


> Hay un resorte adentro, asi que no lo dejes salir volando


El otro dia me pase unas cuantas horas buscando un muelle de esos de los que hablas 
Pero Marcos, si quieres de verdad saber como funciona, abrelo, es un consejo de novato a novato que te doy, a mi al menos me ha servido para entender como iban las conexiones y la lucecita de dentro.


> Dejen el miedooooo... y abre el suiche.


Esooo mismooo. Arriba los valientes!! 
Al volverlo a montar no intentes poner los dos muelles (si es que tiene dos) a la vez, pon los dos en su posicion y despues encajas uno de ellos, y muy despacito vas metiendo el otro (con el otro ya encajado). Os preguntareis porque lo comento, y os respondere que porque yo me pase horaas para encajar los dos puñeteros muellesss DDD  Y no quiero que nadie vuelva a pasar por lo mismo jeje En fin, veia importante comentar como montarlo antes de desmontarlo..

Saludos!
P.D: Que digan lo que quieran pero una vez lo desmontas 5 veces, es pan comido


----------



## PANCHIN123 (Abr 22, 2011)

Para conectarlo sencillo:

Tienes 3 patas la 1 tomala como entrada 
La 2 que es la central de salida
Y la 3 que es la salida del foco conectala a la 2,

Entonces cada ves q actives la luz pasara prendiendo y continuando el circuito...
Espero esto sirva...


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 22, 2011)

Inversor simple. Para un lado enciende la luz del neon y apaga a donde conectes, para el otro lado apaga el neon y enciende donde conectes..


----------



## lpugax (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola que tal yo tengo el mismo problema con el swith pero el mio es de un regulador para la pc. Ya no supe conectarlo y tengo el regulador arrumbado. Internamente tienes 3 cables dos negros y uno blanco ahora no se como conectarlos de nuevo a las terminales de un nuevo switch


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 10, 2012)

Buenas.
Yo tengo uno igual y tengo dudas....

El mio consta de 3 patas con la sigueinte nomencaltura (de izquierda a derecha): 1a, 2a, 3a
He identificado el Switch y lo forman 1a y 2a.
Pero la tercera pata, 3a, supongo que será el permiso de led interno. La cuestion es, a que lo conecto. 
Por ahi he leido que a masa, por otro lado a Vcc..... A que lo conecto, y en su defecto, que voltaje precisa?

SAludos


----------



## Sainicus (Ene 11, 2012)

Este es el diagrama electrico, y esta la forma como yo lo he conectado las veces que lo he usado... Saludos.

PDTA. espero que se sobreentienda que el circuito encerrado en el cuadrado, corresponde al switch; y la R a la carga.


----------

